# NewsReader



## Aladin Akyurek (Dec 21, 2004)

What is your preferred newsreader and what drives/biases your preference?


----------



## NateO (Dec 21, 2004)

Google, because it uses google.


----------



## Von Pookie (Dec 21, 2004)

Hmm. Well, when you say "newsreader," what are you meaning? An RSS aggregator? Reading newsgroups?


----------



## NateO (Dec 21, 2004)

Good question. You can also look at traditional news publications (that are online) with Google. E.g.,

http://news.google.com/news?q=Guinness


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Dec 21, 2004)

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> Hmm. Well, when you say "newsreader," what are you meaning? An RSS aggregator? Reading newsgroups?



Reading newsgroups and posting at...


----------



## fairwinds (Dec 21, 2004)

Too bad   

I was going to say Anna at TV3 News in Sweden...


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Dec 21, 2004)

fairwinds said:
			
		

> Too bad
> 
> I was going to say Anna at TV3 News in Sweden...



Care to post a telling picture?


----------



## fairwinds (Dec 21, 2004)

http://tv3.se/index.phtml?nav=1165&page_type=document&document=21179


----------



## just_jon (Dec 21, 2004)

Livin' on the *wrong* continent ... Aladin, wish I could help you out, but all I've ever done is play with Outlook, and from what I hear, that's crap.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Dec 21, 2004)

just_jon said:
			
		

> Livin' on the *wrong* continent ...



"One wonders how they grow to something like that..." (in free translation). 




> Aladin, wish I could help you out, but all I've ever done is play with Outlook, and from what I hear, that's crap.



Trying out Agent. Looks like a good candidate.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 21, 2004)

Aladin Akyurek said:
			
		

> Trying out Agent. Looks like a good candidate.



I tried that out, quite some years ago now (if it's the same as I remember), and I wasn't impressed; but that was about 6-7 years ago.  Hopefully they have changed.

Look fwd to what comes of this study.


----------



## zilpher (Dec 22, 2004)

I use ThunderBird http://www.mozilla.org/products/thunderbird/ because its free and I made the swap at the same time as moving to FireFox.

I might try this Agent thing though...


----------



## just_jon (Dec 22, 2004)

> "One wonders how they grow to something like that..." (in free translation).



A brief digression: Years ago there was a girl, across the street and down one house, who I would see from time to time while home from college. She was always piling into or out of cars, heading this way and that.

As she grew up into college, I went off to work, and the sightings became less frequent.

Then she was chosen for a U.N. around-the-world tour, and wound up working with Mother Teresa for a while. Once back in the states, she kept care of her eldest brother as he died from cancer. Then it was off to law school ( honors ) and practice.

She's married now, and as stunning a looking woman as she is smart. Does a lot of pro bono work, when she  can.

So, yeah, I *know* where women like that grow up. Right across the street from me. While I'm not looking.


----------



## litrelord (Dec 23, 2004)

I like Xnews for reading/replying to newgroups. If you want to download binaries then, personally, I find newsrover the best. It's not free but it's good at automating everything for you.

Bear in mind that if you're subscribing to a lot of popular newsgroups then you'll need a fair amount of space to keep all the messages. I allow about 1-2GB and that's only for the message headers although that depends how long you leave the messages before deleting.

Nick


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jan 2, 2005)

zilpher said:
			
		

> I use ThunderBird http://www.mozilla.org/products/thunderbird/ because its free and I made the swap at the same time as moving to FireFox.
> 
> I might try this Agent thing though...



Switched to Thunderbird. It's a hassle-free newsreader.

Zilpher, Thanks for the tip...


----------

